# Riding again after a long break



## Lexi_ (23 August 2013)

Hi all

Today I took the plunge and booked a riding lesson. It'll be my first one in about 12 years and I was stupidly nervous about even making the phone call! 

As a bit of background, I started riding when I was 7 and then worked weekends and summer hols at a good riding school until I was 18. I joined the uni riding club in first year but it was a bit cliquey so I didn't stay beyond the initial year. Then I was fat and poor for most of my 20s so riding didn't happen.

I'm now 30, a lot less fat (hurrah!) and still poor (working for a charity is awesome but won't ever make me rich). It's hit me over the last year or so just how much I miss my horsey days. I probably won't ever be able to afford my own horse but ideally I'd like to look at sharing at some point and I know I need to get myself fully back into it before I can even start to think about that.

So, has anyone else gone back to riding after a 10+ year break and if so, how did you find it? I'm expecting to be wobbly and rubbish for a while (hacked out on a friend's Fell pony fairly recently and had to cling onto the mane in canter - I felt very feeble, even though I know it was the sensible thing to do). I'm just hoping it won't take forever to get back to a decent standard...


----------



## teacups (23 August 2013)

Ooh, congratulations and well done!
All those muscles which are used in riding but for almost nothing else will hurt afterwards - a lot - but that will go away with regular riding, of course.  
I got back into riding at 40 after a 15-yr break, and discovered that I had to learn a new style of riding! No more gripping with the knees, for a start. If all you're doing is refreshing your skills, I don't think it will take long for you to get the feel for it again. You'll love getting back into it - I did. Still not a hope that I'll own my own horse, but definitely enjoying it. <g>


----------



## Emmac82 (23 August 2013)

Hi I posted a similar thread earlier this yr coz I'm in the same situation!               I hadn't rode for 15 yrs apart from the odd hack on holidays and had my first lesson in feb. I honestly haven't looked bk and love every second. I also volunteer at a local rda group just to be around horses.                                     Once you get bk on the nerves will disappear and don't worry about feeling rubbish, that's why your taking lessons again. I'd forgotten a lot (couldn't even remember how to know I was on the right diagonal), picked up bk habits and found I had a lot to re learn (even simple things like sitting up tall). My riding is improving with every lesson and a good instructor will work with you and understand your situation - riding after a long break is common for whatever reason!       In the long run I think i'd like to share to coz I haven't got the time right now to own.  Have a great time and enjoy it X


----------



## leflynn (23 August 2013)

I had a 14 year break and decided to err on the side of caution and booked into a beginner lesson - it was small kids just off lead rein and we ended up playing pony games, it was FAB   I got moved up a couple of levels as I somehow managed to remember the basics!  With regular riding you'll soon get back in the swing of it and I agree with learning  'new' ways to ride too 

After 8 months I had a part loan at the riding school and 4 months later I bought my own horse (who I still have) and I am so so pleased I made the leap.  I've had broken bits, achy muscles, tears but huge grins in abundance, brilliant to be back on board   Have fun, remember to breathe and enjoy


----------



## Sjb1 (23 August 2013)

Hiya!!  I used to ride from being about 10 to 13 and stopped as i fell off and broke my leg - ouchie!!
Anyway - last year at the age of 31 i decided i wanted to get back into it!  - I too was even nervous about making the call!!!  
Just make the school aware that it's been a long time and you are nervous. - I did that and they put me on a placid horse and just did some simple schooling like walking round, learning to steer again in and out of cones and did a little trot at the very end.
My advise is - make them aware you are nervous so they put you on the right  kind of horse.
Biggest advise of all - go for it!!!  It's brilliant and once i did it i wished i had done it years and years ago
xx


----------



## vickyb (23 August 2013)

I started riding again after a very long break (nearly 20 years!) I found the biggest problem was the loss of all that core strength, which made sitting deep in the saddle difficult. I wasn't exactly bouncing around, but I felt rather insecure to begin with. After that was the pain of all those sore muscles the next few days, especially in my back. I think I would have benefited from doing some strengthening exercises before I even sat on the horse. Good luck with your riding, hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## On the Hoof (23 August 2013)

Hi
I never got the chance to ride when I was younger, just started a year and a half ago at he age of 50+... Simply loving  it... even the soreness!!  Had regular lessons and started loaning a horse after 6 months and soon adjusted, if you have ridden before you will be fine!!


----------



## TrasaM (23 August 2013)

On the hoof said:



			Hi
I never got the chance to ride when I was younger, just started a year and a half ago at he age of 50+... Simply loving  it... even the soreness!!  Had regular lessons and started loaning a horse after 6 months and soon adjusted, if you have ridden before you will be fine!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too   started from scratch two years ago at 50+   although I did spend a lot of my childhood riding a donkey which I've just recently begun to realise has helped me a lot more than I thought. 

Well done OP. you will love it and as you've already been taught how to ride correctly you'll have no problem


----------



## cally6008 (24 August 2013)

Gosh Lexi, you could nearly be me writing that post.

I had my lesson on wednesday, just half hour and I'm still sore today (but I've got muscle/joint problems anyway). I was a total nervous nellie right up to the moment I walked on the yard. I got really good vibes off the yard, the horses, the staff, even the pony day kids were polite and it was so relaxed - which is half the battle, find somewhere you are comfortable with.

I was put on a lovely gelding, very steady, bit on the lazy side and wide LOL. I was on the lunge to start with, seeing how my position was and doing "touch ears, tail, shoulders, knees etc", just to get me stretching and warmed up. The pony boosted my confidence which helped a lot, calm, not fussy, he was listening to instructor when on lunge, the instructor was great, understanding, we had a laugh. I did have a neck strap on, which I did use a couple of times. Canter was my fault as that did hurt and I hadn't got strength in legs to carry on (but I know that will come with time). We even did trot poles.

I'm definitely going to the same place again and fingers crossed, I'll be able to ride the same pony, he was lush. Must remember carrot for next time though, lol.


----------



## Bucks Fizz (24 August 2013)

Hi there, I have recently got back into riding after a break of about 15 years! I rode regularly from about 6 yrs old til about 14, then stopped. I think I was a bit fed up with having lessons as I wasn't going to get any better, if I had had facilities just to hack I probably would have kept it up.

Anyway after ringing round a few riding schools (and discovering how prices have sky-rocketed!) it became apparent that not many catered for what I was after; happy hacks and just a chance to get back into riding in a relaxed atmosphere.

I started looking online and found someone who was looking for a rider to hack out with. I told her I had previously considered myself an experienced rider but would now be very rusty! We agreed to meet up and see how I got on with her horse... 

A year down the line and I am so pleased I took the plunge! We ride together at weekends and it is the highlight of my week! The first few times I rode I felt like I'd been run over; I was so achey all over, but after a few weeks that subsided.

I have been back in the saddle for a year now and, whilst I know that I am not the best rider technically, I feel I have good balance and good harmony with the horse. I know there are things I have forgotten since my years of lessons and have probably got lots of bad habits too so I probably will have some lessons in the future. I dont regret this route for a minute though as I think I have learned a lot more and lots more confidence from riding this horse than I would have done with lessons.

Good luck with your lesson, it will soon come back to you!


----------



## Lexi_ (25 August 2013)

Thanks everyone! Ahh I remember those post-riding aches. I'm going to be in agony the day afterwards, aren't I? I swim/row/do exercise DVDs etc so I'm hoping I'm not too badly unfit but nothing is quite the same as riding.

I did explain on the phone that I was totally out of practice so I'm sure they'll give me something sensible. I'm just going to stick with 30 min private lessons to start off with (and the first one is free cos I volunteered at a BE event there - nice eh?) so I'll report back on Tuesday evening!


----------



## RainbowDash (25 August 2013)

Hi,

I came back after a 19 year break.  I lost 2 stone, then finally after 5 years of putting it off booked a private lesson (at the same school I had my first lesson back in 1987).

I've never looked back - I've rediscovered muscles I have forgotten I had, walked 'like John Wayne', etc.  I explained to the riding school that I used to ride but would be back as a nervous nelly and they put me on a lovely steady ned.  First lesson I flapped and I had to push myself to book the next one - glad I did as the following week something clicked and after six lessons riding the same horse I could feel my confidence return - I part loaned for a time then brought my own wee happy hack and never looked back xxx


----------



## Morgan Sweet (26 August 2013)

This is my first post, I too would like to ride again but am not sure how to go about it.  I am a semi-retired man and spend most of my time at present riding on a tractor making hay with my son who makes small bale hay for horse owners as well as the large bales.  However in my case I have not ridden for over 35 years and am now in my mid 60s.  I used to ride regularly exercising eventers, some show jumping, hunting and riding out both national hunt and flat racehorses, but I weighed about 10 1/2 stones then and that was considered a bit heavy - I now weigh over 14 stones!
I can't see myself going to a local riding school but I need  some way of seeing if I'm up for it at my age and wonder if there are any intensive courses available.  Obviously I would now have to pay to ride rather than getting paid as when I was young.  Does anyone know how much an intensive course would cost and would my weight now be a problem?


----------



## TrasaM (26 August 2013)

Morgan Sweet said:



			This is my first post, I too would like to ride again but am not sure how to go about it.  I am a semi-retired man and spend most of my time at present riding on a tractor making hay with my son who makes small bale hay for horse owners as well as the large bales.  However in my case I have not ridden for over 35 years and am now in my mid 60s.  I used to ride regularly exercising eventers, some show jumping, hunting and riding out both national hunt and flat racehorses, but I weighed about 10 1/2 stones then and that was considered a bit heavy - I now weigh over 14 stones!
I can't see myself going to a local riding school but I need  some way of seeing if I'm up for it at my age and wonder if there are any intensive courses available.  Obviously I would now have to pay to ride rather than getting paid as when I was young.  Does anyone know how much an intensive course would cost and would my weight now be a problem?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Morgan ... I made some enquiries a while back about my stepson riding and 16 st was the top weight most places would allow. Also a few ladies I've seen having private lessons at my RS are certainly more than 14st. Why not ring around a few places and see what's on offer. Sorry I don't know about any tailor made crash ( pardon the pun) courses.  I'm sure it'll all one back quickly as you ride at a good level before.


----------



## Antw23uk (27 August 2013)

I got back into riding two years ago after a 20 *ahem* something year break  I answered an advert on preloved for a helper to ride and look after unhinged rescue horses so I messaged them, told them i was rusty but if anything would make a good poo picker and its kind of spiralled really ..
I now own my own horse, had him four months and cannot imagine life without him. We will never be asked to join the next olympic team but we enjoy what we do which is generally a bit of everything and he is a total star for putting up with me


----------



## cally6008 (27 August 2013)

Hey Lexi, how did it go ?


----------



## RainbowDash (27 August 2013)

Morgan Sweet said:



			This is my first post, I too would like to ride again but am not sure how to go about it.  I am a semi-retired man and spend most of my time at present riding on a tractor making hay with my son who makes small bale hay for horse owners as well as the large bales.  However in my case I have not ridden for over 35 years and am now in my mid 60s.  I used to ride regularly exercising eventers, some show jumping, hunting and riding out both national hunt and flat racehorses, but I weighed about 10 1/2 stones then and that was considered a bit heavy - I now weigh over 14 stones!
I can't see myself going to a local riding school but I need  some way of seeing if I'm up for it at my age and wonder if there are any intensive courses available.  Obviously I would now have to pay to ride rather than getting paid as when I was young.  Does anyone know how much an intensive course would cost and would my weight now be a problem?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Morgan,

I couldnt see your weight being a problem at all.  In your position I'd ring around a few riding schools and book yourself a course of refresher lessons.  Go for it ( a lady at our yard only hung up her hat at 92  ) - keep us updated x


----------



## RainbowDash (27 August 2013)

cally6008 said:



			Hey Lexi, how did it go ? 

Click to expand...

Ditto xx


----------



## Lexi_ (28 August 2013)

Oh gosh, not good   Bless you for remembering and asking though!

I actually had a bit of a cry in the car on the way home cos I was feeling so deflated and upset. Admittedly I am massively hormonal at the moment but trust me, it still wasn't the pleasant experience I had hoped for.

I got there, moseyed on over to the office and waited around with two small children in riding hats (and their parents, obviously). The office was deserted and there was no sign of anyone even vaguely connected to the riding school. Eventually someone appeared with a couple of ponies in tow and got the kids on board. No effort was made to find out who I was or why I was hovering around so I eventually went into the school and asked if I was meant to be on that ride.

It turns out that the 1/2 hour private lesson I'd booked was actually a one hour group lesson with 4 tots on naughty ponies. I wouldn't have minded that if I'd booked it, but I didn't! On a positive note, I think my riding was ok and I can remember how to do walk/trot/canter/serpentines etc. Yay! On a negative note, I was riding a cobby brick which was dead to the leg and we spent about 65% of the lesson in trot. I was KNACKERED and had to pull into the middle towards the end and have a rest because I was finding it such hard work.

I dunno. Am I being unrealistic to have expected an assessment lesson/private lesson where the instructor was qualified (she looked about 16), interested in me (she didn't ask anything about my experience or lack of it until I told her) and actually gave me some instruction? All I got was reminders to work on my leg position in canter and keep my heels down, and to keep his trot going. Fair enough to the first part and that did improve over the course of the lesson, but the second part was virtually impossible! I wasn't expecting to be put on a superstar horse or anything but it's really, really hard to try and ride properly when you're having to resort to pony club kicking to get out of a walk 

The nicest part of it was being able to give the pony an apple and turn him out in the field afterwards and even that was kinda ruined by the demand to go and put his saddle away on my way back. 

Me: Ok, no problem. Where does it go?
12 year old helper: In the tack room
Me: I don't know where that is. 
12 year old: Over there. *waves hand whilst chatting to mates*
Me: Would you mind showing me? This is my first time here.
12 year old: *rolls eyes and huffs*

It felt like no-one gave a crap about me as a customer and even if that was a one off, I really don't think I want to go back and give them another try. If they put no effort into trying to welcome and impress new customers in the first place, they aren't likely to bother on future visits.

I had a good bitch about it on Twitter with a pal last night and now I've got it out of my system I'm feeling a bit more positive about trying again. I was very doom-laden and "what's the ****ing point trying?" before that.  I've had a look online and there's a nice BHS approved place a bit further away which looks worth travelling to. The whole tone of their website is lovely and they've got a very useful section about what happens for new riders in terms of assessment lessons etc which is particularly soothing to me right now.  I think I'll give them a call later  

ps - my seat bones are in agony this morning!


----------



## TrasaM (28 August 2013)

Poor you. It's amazing how these places keep going if they treat people like that. I've had a few little niggles at the RS I'm at but your experience makes it pale to insignificance. Really pleased that you've not been out off though. I had a similar and very unhappy group lesson in Abu Dhsbi once. I always try to ride when I'm away so that my muscles don't get too out of shape and the only lesson I could get in to was a group beginners one. There were 6 of us in a very small school and an instructor did not speak much English. Poor horse, who was a lovely Anglo Arab had a too tight girth and was very beaten down. It was total chaos. Me trying my best to keep in place with horses ahead halting and ones behind rushing past. Needless to say I didn't go back there again.  I am finding the mental image of you on a sturdy reluctant cob with little kiddies on ponies dashing around you quite amusing


----------



## Bucks Fizz (28 August 2013)

Wow doesn't sound like a very impressive experience. Did you pay? I would not have been happy to pay for a private lesson and get a group one with children and a disinterested instructor!

What did they ask you before you booked your lesson? 

Maybe it would be worth you actually going to visit the yard before you book and pay for your lesson so you get a feel for the place. They are not doing you a favour, you are a customer; doesn't sound like the school you went to have remembered that!


----------



## Lexi_ (28 August 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Poor you. It's amazing how these places keep going if they treat people like that. I've had a few little niggles at the RS I'm at but your experience makes it pale to insignificance. Really pleased that you've not been out off though. I had a similar and very unhappy group lesson in Abu Dhsbi once. I always try to ride when I'm away so that my muscles don't get too out of shape and the only lesson I could get in to was a group beginners one. There were 6 of us in a very small school and an instructor did not speak much English. Poor horse, who was a lovely Anglo Arab had a too tight girth and was very beaten down. It was total chaos. Me trying my best to keep in place with horses ahead halting and ones behind rushing past. Needless to say I didn't go back there again.  I am finding the mental image of you on a sturdy reluctant cob with little kiddies on ponies dashing around you quite amusing 

Click to expand...

Hehehe, it probably was quite amusing to watch. I was wishing I was small enough to ride the cheeky little Exmoor that kept diving round the school - it looked much more fun than mine!



Bucks Fizz said:



			Wow doesn't sound like a very impressive experience. Did you pay? I would not have been happy to pay for a private lesson and get a group one with children and a disinterested instructor!

What did they ask you before you booked your lesson? 

Maybe it would be worth you actually going to visit the yard before you book and pay for your lesson so you get a feel for the place. They are not doing you a favour, you are a customer; doesn't sound like the school you went to have remembered that!
		
Click to expand...

I had a voucher for a free lesson there as I helped at a BE event they held earlier in the month. The site has really good facilities so I assumed the riding school would be decent. Mind you, that event was really badly organised too and I didn't actually get given the voucher on the day so that probably sums up their attitude.

When I booked I explained that I'd ridden before but not for ages so would like to start from the beginning and get back into practice with some 1/2 hour private lessons. That conversation all went fine, so that's what I was expecting when I arrived there. Even so, I wouldn't expect to be chucked into a group lesson without any sort of basic assessment first - how did they know I wasn't telling porkies about my ability?

I'm definitely going to ask if it's ok to visit the other place I'm considering and watch a lesson there. Fingers crossed it's decent


----------



## Emmac82 (28 August 2013)

Ohh I'm really sorry to hear that and actually angry for you!! 

Def give the other place a try tho and don't give up  

It was chaos the first time I went to my stables - the lessons where running late because the instructors son was in a&e and one of the horses was ill so they were on with the vet trying to sort it out - however they were still very friendly and apologetic. I still had a good lesson despite all this and enjoy every visit


----------



## Tallulabelle (29 August 2013)

Well done for making the call and getting things moving! I started again last year after riding on and off since I was little.

I've had two loan horses and my own horse arrives tomorrow.  Riding is something I honestly can't ever see me wanting willingly to let go again and hopefully will be a big part of my life forever.

Let us know how your lesson goes!

T x


----------



## Tallulabelle (29 August 2013)

Ok just re read all the thread!!  Doesn't sound good.  I've been to a few stables for lessons and my current stables has really made my riding come on leaps and bounds and a private lesson is just that private and I have lots of guidance and help with other things such as horse care etc.

Definitely have another lesson elsewhere and when you find the right place it will feel great!


----------



## RainbowDash (29 August 2013)

What a dreadful experience OP!!

Glad it didn't put you off.  Before booking at the new place ask if you can watch a lesson or three, get a feel for the place, the instructors, standard of riding of the customers in an advanced lesson, how they teach beginners  etc.  I looked at three riding schools before choosing the same place I learnt at back in 1986/7 - chose it mainly because I liked the instructors, it had a happy, helpful atmosphere, they catered for adults with a range of horses from 14.3 up to 18hh and they were/are in good condition, bright eyed and still cheeky 

Keep us updated on your progress xxx


----------



## Antw23uk (30 August 2013)

Hope it didnt put you off OP, I would drop them an email complaint and move on to find a suitable riding school. Keep going, it gets better x


----------



## Lexi_ (5 September 2013)

Mini update:

I went for a visit to the other potential riding school today and oh my gosh, what a difference! Pleasant, smiley people on the yard, happy looking horses and interesting looking lessons taking place. I saw a bit of a beginner kids lesson in one of the outdoor schools and more of an advanced lesson (partly in the school, partly in the jumping field where they were doing some show jumps, some working hunter fences and merrily cantering up and down banks). Also had a chat with a couple of the girls waiting for a lesson and it turns out that one of them used to ride at the same stables as me when we were both in our teens - small world eh?!

I've booked an assessment lesson for next Tuesday and I feel a lot more hopeful that this one will go well!


----------



## RainbowDash (5 September 2013)

Lexi_ said:



			Mini update:

I went for a visit to the other potential riding school today and oh my gosh, what a difference! Pleasant, smiley people on the yard, happy looking horses and interesting looking lessons taking place. I saw a bit of a beginner kids lesson in one of the outdoor schools and more of an advanced lesson (partly in the school, partly in the jumping field where they were doing some show jumps, some working hunter fences and merrily cantering up and down banks). Also had a chat with a couple of the girls waiting for a lesson and it turns out that one of them used to ride at the same stables as me when we were both in our teens - small world eh?!

I've booked an assessment lesson for next Tuesday and I feel a lot more hopeful that this one will go well!
		
Click to expand...

Yipee it sounds fantastic!! - This school sounds so much more promising than the last one!!!

YAY!!! - Hope assessment ride goes well and you've finally found the right riding school  - Please keep us updated - I can't wait to hear how you get on (either way  ) .... Enjoy


----------



## leflynn (6 September 2013)

That sounds much better!


----------



## Bucks Fizz (6 September 2013)

Sounds much more positive - good luck!


----------



## ArabianBeauty (12 September 2013)

I got back into it after a 15 year brake. I just found I was a lot less confident ( I remember as a child being reared up on whilst I was riding, and loving the thrill of it and laughing when I fell off ) - not the case anymore. Plus it takes longer to learn and you ache more when you're older, but I'm glad I've got back into it. I missed the horses


----------



## Joandripple (12 September 2013)

Hi Lexi,

Welcome. I, too was like you fours years ago. I started riding again after a long break, I went along to my local riding school and after 6 months or so I felt I was being used to school their horses, in what was supposed to be MY lessons. So I took the bull by the horns and got a horse on loan! He was not initially what I was looking for. I intended to get something that my children could ride as well as myself, a happy hacker/cob type, reliable and safe. But Ripple came along, he is a 16'2 German Warmblood and I love him to bits.  He came with issues, but we have a bond and we are now out competing (I have use of a trailer - another thing I thought I would never do, pulling a trailer!)  at prelim dressage both affiliated and unaffilliated.  
You go girl, and enjoy yourself, as there is nothing like it!


----------



## Lesleyf (18 September 2013)

Go for it! I learned to ride at age 5, rode every weekend and spent school holidays doing pony days, camps and helping out at the stables. At 16, I started working and didn't have the time to ride. The need to be around horses however, never left and now at age 45 I'm riding again but this time I'm riding alongside my 7 year old daughter. I'm lacking core strength and I come with my own saddle bags but the thrill is all consuming and I get such a rush watching Amy learn. You're never too old and if you've got a great instructor (as I have) they'll gently guide you back. Good luck and enjoy x


----------



## Lexi_ (18 September 2013)

Well, two lessons down and many more to go!

I had the assessment lesson with one instructor and yesterday's lesson with a different one but they were both really good. And god, the difference between that and the debacle at the first riding school I tried is unbelievable. I think I perhaps was so busy ranting about how **** the first place was that I forgot to mention I got NO instruction other than "kick" and "keep him going".  Both of the lessons at the new place have been brilliant and very much focused on me and my position.

The declaration in yesterday's lesson was "well you can definitely ride but you're very rusty"    It turns out I am too tense and look down too much (ha, I'm terrible for doing this when I'm not on a horse!) which is affecting me in terms of riding transitions etc. Plus the horses are a bit cobbier than I used to ride and either not quite as well schooled or I can't ride them as well (probably the latter!) so I'm struggling a bit with how much and how forcefully I need to ask them for things. I can feel the improvement from the start of the lesson to the end though which I'm taking as a good sign.

I'm so unfit though! I get knackered after two circuits in canter so methinks I need to step up the cardio work elsewhere and also perhaps try some Pilates or something as my core muscles are a bit weak and unhelpful.

I'm really pleased with how it's going but just the teensiest bit frustrated. I didn't imagine I'd be good again straight away but I really miss the days when I could hop straight on the good ponies and focus on making them go well rather than having to spend all my time thinking about getting my position back. Suppose that sort of thing will only come with time.  Impatient, moi?


----------



## Lesleyf (18 September 2013)

My instructor keeps putting me on cobs which whilst being great, safe and reliable for me, are such hard work as they really don't want to go forward. I'd love to be able to get on the horses that I used to... Oh we'll, one day


----------

